# Manufacturing Processes for Engineering Materials, 5th ed.



## bebars (31 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

الان وبعد جهد كبيرا في البحث والتنقيب عن اهم واشهر الكتب الهندسية التي تتحدث عن عمليات التصنيع (Manufacturing) 
 تم بحمد الله الحصول علي نسخة الكترونية من كتاب 
Manufacturing Processes for Engineering Materials, 5th ed.
 S. Kalpakjian and S.R. Schmid
 للدكتور 
 Kalpakjian
الغني عن التعريف 
الكتاب 16 chapter
 وهو علي جزئين 
 وسعر الكتاب 
 124$

 وهذه الطبعة الخامسه لعام 2008 
*صورة من الكتاب* ​





معلومات عن الكتاب​​هنا

روابط التحميل 


http://ifile.it/urlzey8 part1
http://ifile.it/9w5eldy part2



حقوق الطبع والنشر محفوظه لكل مسلم​
نرجوا نشر الكتاب للفائده العامه لكل طلبة هندسة الانتاج والتصميم الميكانيكي​
​


منقول​
​​


----------



## m2_eng (1 فبراير 2010)

الف الف شكر بجد كتاب أكثر من رائع مراجعة سريعة لكل مواد بجد شكر


----------



## مندوب (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## ابو زياد وعمر (2 فبراير 2010)

هو الكتاب ده مش free . ارجو الرد على ذلك


----------



## ابو زياد وعمر (2 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيكم. انا كنت محتاج كتاب شامل لعمليات تشكيل الالواح المعدنية وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## le prof (8 مارس 2010)

ربنا يكرمك ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
انا دوخت عليه


----------



## فاتح روما (8 مارس 2010)

بجد ألف شكر يا حبيبى


----------



## kosiarzx (13 مارس 2010)

great danke shyn


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## اركان السامرائي (17 أكتوبر 2012)

سلام عليكم الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## sylytk (17 أكتوبر 2012)

بجد ألف شكر


----------



## korzaty (19 أكتوبر 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## abd_mhand (8 نوفمبر 2012)

يارك الله فيك وفي مواضيعك كتاب مهم جدا لمن يعرف التخصص


----------



## ahmed shawky (9 نوفمبر 2012)

​ده لينك للكتاب عشان اللى عايزه ​restfile - Easy way to share your files​


----------



## ahmed shawky (9 نوفمبر 2012)

سورى اللينك فى مشكله


وده اللينك بعد التعديل

http://www.restfile.ca/j1k6e5ao8rge/Manufacturing.rar.html​


----------



## الميكنيكي (12 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## yazeedpro (18 مارس 2015)

لو سمحتم ممكن احد يرفع الكتاب .. محتاجه ضروووووري الله يعافيكم


----------



## sakhar_79 (20 مارس 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

مجهود رائع


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

مشكوور اخي


----------

